# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Hot dogs, Horseshoes & Hand grenades (H3VR)

## 564.3

Hot dogs, Horseshoes & Hand grenades (H3VR) (Steam) (reddit)

Présentation rapide

Simulateur détaillé de très nombreuses armes à feu (plus de 250), et entre autres armes de mêlée et explosifs.
Les manipulations à faire pour les utiliser sont au plus proche de la réalité, même s'il y a forcément des compromis.

Ces armes peuvent être utilisées dans 2 types de scènes / modes :
- tir sur cible: scènes de stand de tir diverses juste pour faire joujou, challenges chronométrés, scoring, etc
- combat contre agents robotiques ou saucisses tailles humaine: parfois du genre vagues, rogue lite ou jeu d'aventure

Ça restera un jeu solo à cause des interactions physiques complexes.
En early access qui marche bien depuis 2016, mais divers modes de jeux pourraient être plus peaufinés.
La sortie d'une version 1.0 éventuelle est repoussée sans arrêt, c'est aussi un peu un bac à sable pour le dev qui tente de choses dans tous les sens. Actuellement il est en train de tout rendre scriptable in-game, avec ensuite un support du workshop.

Globalement ça reste un jeu avec un aspect visuel assez minimaliste (grande attention aux armes par contre), et surtout pour amateur de tir et sandbox.

Le créateur et dev principal fait des devlogs très régulièrement : https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRustyFist/videos


Armes et ennemis

*Armes* (classification selon les menus du jeu):
- armes de mêlée: du crayon à l'épée à deux mains, en passant par la pelle ou la perceuse
- explosifs
- armes de poing
- fusils mitrailleurs
- fusils de sniper
- lance grenades, roquettes, etc
et des armes délires diverses

*Attachements*: viseurs, lunettes grossissante, silencieux, baïonnettes, mini lance-grenades, etc.

Les *ennemis* ont une IA assez développée pour un jeu VR:
- effets secondaires: saignement, éblouissement, étourdissement, enflammement
- détection visuelle et auditive, comportement selon un niveau d'alerte
- tactique d'escouade basique, communication entre bots, utilisation de grenades pour débusquer
- armes à distance: utilisation des couvertures, distance d'engagement
- corps à corps: gestion de la distance d'attaque, parade et esquive pour ceux qui sont armés

Les comportements varient d'un type d'ennemi à l'autre et comment ils sont équipés. Certains vont foncer au corps à corps, d'autres tirer de loin, etc.


Modes de jeu et scènes

Par préférence ou popularité, dans diverses catégories.

*Stands de tir* (en vrac): sample platter (scène avec stands variés pour démo), indoor range, sniper range, friendly 45 range, Arizonar range, Arizona at night, warehouse range, meatmas snowglobe (spécial noël, pour ouvrir les cadeaux et faire joujou avec), Proving grounds (pour faire des tests balistique, bots, etc.) 

*Scoring sans déplacements*
- M.E.A.T.S preview: cibles très variées avec des contraintes d'armes, divers challenges, une progression avec déblocage d'armes
- Arcade proto: séquences de cibles
- Boomskee: skeeball à la grenade

*Combat contre des vagues*
- Take and Hold: points à capturer et garder contre des escouades d'ennemis qui montent en puissance, avec gestion d'une monnaie et de loot random pour upgrader son équipement. On choisi un personnage qui détermine les tables de loot et les ennemis rencontrés. Explications détaillées plus bas. Le mode de jeu le plus populaire, avec aussi une grande carte ouverter "Winter Wasteland" et pas mal de cartes de la communauté.
- Cappocolosseum: vagues avec objectifs divers, contraintes d'armes et types d'ennemis, dans une grande arène avec du relief et des couvertures
- Meat Fortress: combat contre vagues d'ennemenis avec des re-création d'armes et perso de Team Fortress
- Breaching proto: une maison avec des bots à dégommer, avec diverses options
- The Gunnasium: scène avec du pseudo parkour, plutôt pour du test de bots
- Mini Arena: pas testé depuis longtemps

*Modes scénarisés*
- Winter Wasteland: une grande carte hivernale avec une histoire, des points de controle, un système de progression, des bunkers à déverrouiller et un boss final
- Wurstwurld: parc à thème western avec plein de mini jeux et des saucisses cow-boy
- Return of the Rotwieners: aventure / action avec des NPC (statiques) qui ont ont quelques dialogues
- Meat Grinder: rogue lite avec une ambiance de film d'horreur


Mods de la communauté

Initialement le dev du jeu était un peu emmerdé par les mods, qui devaient faire des hacks un peu crados pour s'intégrer au jeu. Mais depuis qu'il est passé à ne sais plus quelle version d'Unity, c'est plus proche d'un plugin et ne sera pas pété à chaque mise à jour. Maintenant il prend surtout garde à ne pas casser le fonctionnement existant, et/ou faire une beta assez longue.

Actuellement la distribution se fait surtout via https://h3vr.thunderstore.io/
Ce qui m'intéresse principalement sont de nouvelles cartes pour le mode T&H, histoire de varier https://h3vr.thunderstore.io/package..._categories=54

----------


## 564.3

Bon voilà, j'ai fini par coller ce que j'avais préparé il y a longtemps après avoir un peu mis à jour.
J'ajouterais peut-être du détail concernant Take and Hold, qui est le mode de jeu phare.
Mais ça fait encore un peu inventaire brut tout ça…

En passant, dans la dernière mise à jour il y a un mode pour choper les objets à distance façon HL:Alyx. Jusqu'à présent c'était un pointeur laser + bouton qui téléporte l'objet dans sa main, pour ceux qui avaient la flemme de bouger/se baisser.
Ce jeu présente 3 tonnes d'options de locomotion aussi.

----------


## nodulle

Celui-là fait parti des jeux dont j'attends une promo qui ne vient jamais...  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Celui-là fait parti des jeux dont j'attends une promo qui ne vient jamais...


Tu risques d'attendre longtemps. En gros ils se sont fixé un prix pour l'EA, ça se vend bien, pas de raison de faire de promo.
Le prix risque de monter à la fin de l'EA, mais c'est encore assez nébuleux au point où on en est.

Sinon on refaisant une passe sur le texte et les menus du jeu, je me suis rendu compte que le "modular range" avait dégagé.
C'était l’ancêtre de "M.E.A.T.S", mais j'aimais bien son design quand même  ::sad::

----------


## Darth

J'ai jamais compris comment marche le take and hold et le truc dans la tour, je sais meme plus comment ca s'appelle.

----------


## 564.3

Take & hold

*Présentation générale*

On spawn dans une salle avec une ou plusieurs armes plus ou moins tirées au sort selon le perso qu'on a choisi, et une saucisse (potion) de vie.
La mini-map (à la main non-directrice) montre notamment 2 types de points d'intérêt: en bleu une ou plusieurs salles de ravitaillement, en orange l'objectif à pirater (to take & hold).
Dans les couloirs il y a des ennemis isolés, et des patrouilles quand on monte en difficulté.
Quand on tue des ennemis ou casse des caisses, on récupère parfois de la vie (truc vert), ou des crédits (truc gris).

Le *choix du perso* détermine la table d'armes et d'ennemis potentiels. Il y en a de plus ou moins difficiles à gérer, et pas mal d'autres options permettent d'ajuster, mais je ne sais plus ce qui impacte le tableau des scores.

Par exemple:
- Un perso qui n'a que des armes antiques qui tirent 1 coup et sont galères à recharger, vaut mieux en avoir 2-3 prêtes à tirer et une bonne arme de mêlée.
- Un perso avec une large sélection parmi toutes les armes du jeu (plus hasardeux).
- La parodie de Gordon Freeman, avec des armes inspirées de Half Life, et seulement le pied de biche au démarrage. Parmi les ennemis il y a des pseudo Combines et des saucisses avec un "breadcrab" sur la tronche qui foncent au corps à corps de façon bien violente.

Les *salles de ravitaillement* peuvent avoir plusieurs types de machines:
- achat d'arme / accessoire au choix parmi 3 tirés au hasard, dont on peut régénérer un slot en claquant un crédit
- rechargement de munitions, avec un effet au hasard (rien, incendiaire, AP, etc.), surtout intéressant pour les effets si on n'est pas en mode munition limitées
- revente d'armes pour récupérer des crédits

Les *points à pirater*:
- déclenchement en activant la sphère: on est confiné dans un périmètre restreint (un embranchement de couloirs ou une salle assez grande) et des protections sortent au hasard du sol
- un ou plusieurs cycles de piratage avec des vagues d'ennemis qui débarquent en permanence: moment d'attente/défense (hold), moment d'attaque de cibles qui apparaissent pour un temps limité, réinitialisation de la salle (ennemis supprimés, protections recréées)

Si on n'élimine pas les cibles dans le temps prévu, le piratage échoue et le niveau est réinitialisé: nouveau ravitaillements et point à pirater.
Si on a réussi, le niveau est réinitialisé à la difficulté supérieur: plus d'ennemis, plus balaises, des tables d'armes (potentiellement) plus puissantes dans les salles de ravitaillement, un point à pirater plus difficile.

Et si on meurt on arrive à l'écran de score, il faut recommencer à zéro.

*Avis*

Il y a pas mal de hasard, plus ou moins selon les persos. Pour le scoring purement basé sur du skill (aucun hasard), il vaut mieux faire du stand de tir.
Mais l'intérêt est aussi d'essayer de s'en sortir avec des armes qu'on ne connait pas trop, ça permet de découvrir et de chercher des solutions.
Ça m'arrive parfois de tomber sur une arme que je n'arrive pas à utiliser. Dans ce cas il vaut mieux la mémoriser et se faire la main à un stand de tir, qui présente un panneau avec les instructions pour l'utiliser.

Pour l'instant ça se passe uniquement dans des couloirs et salles, mais un niveau en extérieur est en cours de préparation. Avec des ennemis spéciaux potentiellement plus gros (armés de lance-roquettes, grosses gatling & co, sans doutes).

En général je me met un podcast en fond, et c'est parti.

----------


## Darth

Merci bien pour les éclaircissements !

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour tout ces détails.
Perso j'attends une solde également pour l'essayer, mais j'ai toujours du mal avec les sandbox.

----------


## 564.3

La mise à jour d'indoor range est en cours, pour l'instant dans la branche alpha il y a un premier jet de système de destruction du papier (les morceaux tombent quand ils sont découpés, avec plus ou moins de sensibilité).
https://youtu.be/TNmO-ubuzJY?t=270 (à 4:30)

Marrant mais bon, j'attends surtout le système de round de tir un peu plus sérieux que me faire des petits challenges perso
https://youtu.be/TNmO-ubuzJY?t=520 (présentation des objectifs à 8:40)

En espérant qu'on pourra garder un historique local des scores par arme et paramètres de la séquence de tir.
Ça changera de M.E.A.T.S., qui est bien aussi mais plus la fête foraine.

----------


## 564.3

Une fonctionnalité bien sympa dans la dernière alpha: pouvoir caler l'arme sur n'importe quelle surface de façon plus stable et volontaire.

Jusqu'à présent c'était comme dans tous les jeux avec des interactions physiques poussées, on peut plus ou moins bloquer l'arme contre un objet pour diminuer le recul ou stabiliser la visée. Mais les moteurs physique font que ce n'est jamais super stable et fiable. Et un lissage automatique serait frustrant des qu'on passe l'arme près d'un mur.

Maintenant on peut appuyer sur trigger avec la main qui tiens l'avant de l'arme pour déclencher un mode où une surface proche servira de stabilisation, sans se baser uniquement sur le moteur physique (interaction lissée). Un peu comme si on utilisait sa main comme support entre l'arme et le mur (bon avec un vrai flingue, adieux les doigts… je suppose que physiquement on utiliserait plutôt son bras/épaule en appui sur le mur).

Ça m'a l'air bien cool comme mécanisme en tous cas, j'espère qu'on verra ça dans d'autres jeux.
Par ailleurs le fonctionnement des vrais trépieds a été revu pour qu'ils soient plus agréable à utiliser. Il y en a un montable sur rail aussi.

Tout ça dans l'optique de la future carte Take & Hold en extérieur, où faudra plus souvent tirer de loin.

----------


## Pounure

c'est bien ce jeu?
ca se joue en multi?

lol

----------


## 564.3

> c'est bien ce jeu?
> ca se joue en multi?


C'est bien foutu mais c'est solo uniquement.

Sinon j'ai essayé ce nouveau système pour se caler, et ça ne marche que contre les murs, pas une table. Pour l'instant, en tous cas.

----------


## 564.3

Les derniers news:

- Pas mal de shotguns sont sortis ces dernières semaines.

- La mise à jour du système avancé de cible est finie, j'aurais espéré plus de stats et un historique, mais c'est déjà bien.

- Ces derniers temps il bossait sur les impacts, qui étaient assez négligés depuis le début du jeu. Maintenant il y a des décals et des sons selon la surface, surtout présentés dans le devlog précédent.

- Et le grand projet présenté dans le dernier devlog est une nouvelle tentative de permettre aux utilisateurs de personnaliser les scènes avec un éditeur intégré au jeu. Il va refaire un passage sur toutes les scènes "sandbox" pour les intégrer à ce système, leur habillage actuel sera simplement un setup par défaut. Le principe c'est que tout un chacun pourra se faire un petit parcours ou challenge avec des cibles, IA, obstacles, scripts, loadout imposé, etc. Probablement intégré au workshop à terme.

Dommage qu'il ait l'air d'avoir mis de coté la scène extérieure pour Take & Hold, j'espère qu'il avance aussi dessus.

----------


## 564.3

Bon je dépoussière un peu ce fil de discussion, j'ai refait une passe sur l'OP avec notamment un lien vers le dépot de mods de la communauté.

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les news, les principaux changements récents :
- mi 2020 update 99 https://store.steampowered.com/news/...85684560219448 : notamment une nouvelle passe sur la carte Winter Wasteland (grande carte ouverte) pour qu'elle marche en mode Take & Hold
- fin 2021 update 100 https://store.steampowered.com/news/...90983240088402 : notamment refonte de la gestion de la base d'armes et de matos pour être plus extensible et pratique, avec une sauvegarde de load-out plus complet
- printemps 2022 update 102 https://store.steampowered.com/news/...41930851549604 : notamment refonte de la gestion des agents, pour avoir des vagues plus dynamiques et configurable, système de portes avec sa gestion par l'IA, scène "grillhouse" pour jouer avec tout ça
- en cours, update 105 https://store.steampowered.com/news/...26562393864215 : système pour scripter des scènes in-game, refonte des anciennes pour l'utiliser, et nouvelles scènes

Et comme d'hab entre les coups il y a un peu de tout et n'importe quoi, par exemple le dernier devlog tease une carte du style ville avec gratte-ciels, et de nouveaux mécanismes de locomotion aériens plutôt cool.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QnkdVVo3V8
Ça reste dans l'idée de proposer de nouveaux types de scènes pour l'update 105, où on pourra tout customiser, scripter et sauvegarder. J'attends de plus en plus cette update 105…  :Bave:

----------

